
Experiencing Self vs. Narrating Self (2017) - visopsys
https://mihankes10.blogspot.com/2017/02/experiencing-self-vs-narrating-self.html
======
gomako
I was reading this last night in Homo Deus by Yuval Noah Harari. I see he is
one of the tags at the bottom of the page and that the sidebar says the blog
owner is collecting articles and excerpts, but perhaps some slightly more
clear credit wouldn't go amiss.

------
nprateem
And yet - irony of ironies - concentrating on one's experiencing self instead
of the narrating self is the quintessence of meditation, a practice frequently
credited with delivering spiritual experiences.

------
dantondwa
This article could have been interesting. However, I think it has little to do
with its premise. It tries to link the experiencing self (the self that is
here right now) and the narrating self (the self that creates memories and
alters them) to the way lies and illusions are used for political purposes.
Yes, you can, at best, compare the manipulation of masses to the manipulation
that one's self commits against himself or herself. However, what does that
say about the phenomenon itself?

------
miesman
"Life isn't about finding yourself or finding anything. Life is about creating
yourself and creating things." -Dylan

